# Paphiopedilum tigrinum ‘Huntington - SD Zoo’ FCC/AOS 90 pts.



## Brandon Tam (Nov 12, 2014)

Paphiopedilum tigrinum ‘Huntington - SD Zoo’ FCC/AOS 90 pts was recently awarded at the San Marino, CA South Pacific Region on October 11, 2014.

http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awar...D Zoo FCC 90 pts. 20142034 IMG_9282_DxO l.jpg

http://www.aospacificsouth.org/Awar...no/Judging Results 2014-10-11 San Marino.html


----------



## fibre (Nov 12, 2014)

What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2014)

Probably the best tigrinum I've seen. Nicely done Brandon!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2014)

congrats!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats. Any blooming tigrinum is a winner in my view! Thanks for the award info also.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 12, 2014)

I love tigrinums this one is nice! 

Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2014)

*Paphiopedilum tigrinum Huntington - SD Zoo FCC/AOS 90 pts.*

Huh; only a white page

Maybe taking a long time to load?

Couldn't see it in tapatalk but did in safari; nice flower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 12, 2014)

A big congrats to you.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2014)

I saw that this morning (one of the many pages I stalk for updates regularly). Beautiful flower and a big congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2014)

What a gorgeous tigrinum! Congratulations!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 12, 2014)

That is special, congrat's.


----------



## Cheyenne (Nov 13, 2014)

Very nice tigrinum. It has very good shape to the petals. Can you give any tips on culture or how you got it to bloom and not blast?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2014)

FCC, wow.


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2014)

Gorgeous flower with the pink petal paddles that I love...and two big eyes!
Congratulations.


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice...congratulations!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2014)

Wowser! Congrats!


----------

